# cysto w/injection of Mitomycin C.



## rsmith1

My urologist want to do a cystourethroscopy with injection of Mitomycin C in the bladder neck. I can't find a cpt code for this, has anybody come across this procedure before?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

We use unlisted and compare it to the new bulking agent code, I think it's 52283 (sorry I don't have my book in front of me).


----------



## sfuncannon

The code for the bladder instillation of anicarcinogenic is 51720


----------



## sfuncannon

I'm sorry I meant to write anticarcinogenic....however 51720 is bundled with 52235.  As far as I can tell 51720 is only billable when it is the only bladder procedure being performed.


----------

